# Weaning off stimulants (adderall)



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I have become addicted to my adderall, even though it’s prescribed. I’ve taken it for 20 years, same dose. Research is out that long term use of adderall is really bad for you, it can cause dementia, Alzheimer, and cardiac problems. My doctor told me it’s time to start to think about getting off it. Plus, one of these days I want to get pregnant. 

Anyone who doesn’t know what it’s like being on adderall, it’s amazing. It releases a ton of dopamine and you have tons of energy and you feel great. Yes there are negative side effects I’ve dealt with. But when you stop taking it, you go into a depression because you don’t have the dopamine surge. Also your exhausted. Basically I feel like a lazy piece of crap.

Anyone ever wean themselves off it? I’m scared and struggling even with the thought of it. I’ve tried to get off it before and failed miserably.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Will your doctor help wean you off?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

karole said:


> Will your doctor help wean you off?


She is going to lower my dose, and slowly keep lowering it.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

It’s hard because instead of learning how to deal with my adhd in a healthy way, I was put on this medication from a young age. And I was put on it for a reason you know. Now I’m in my mid 30s and habits are so ingrained in me that it’s going to be hard to teach myself healthy ways to manage my adhd.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Girl_power said:


> She is going to lower my dose, and slowly keep lowering it.


If it's done very gradually over a long period you may not even notice the wirhdrawal.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

There is no known (safe) way of avoiding those withdrawal symptoms.

Move in with a family member so that they can keep an eye out for you during any cold turkey encounter.

Yes, titrating down and off from this drug is the best regime.
Keep busy doing something you normally would enjoy.

Studies show that the withdrawal symptoms will last a few weeks, at most.

Force yourself (if necessary) to go on long walks.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

I was on Adderall for 10 years. Maybe 5 years ago I just stopped taking it. It was pretty easy. You can do it.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Girl_power said:


> It’s hard because instead of learning how to deal with my adhd in a healthy way, I was put on this medication from a young age. And I was put on it for a reason you know. Now I’m in my mid 30s and habits are so ingrained in me that it’s going to be hard to teach myself healthy ways to manage my adhd.


That you can change, but doing a lot of research.
One of the best ways to deal with ADHD is with a list that you make before you go to bed for what you need to do the next day. It's ok to add stupid minor stuff, just to ensure it gets done.
That way, you can keep plowing through the day without allowing yourself any downtime, where you might stop altogether.
The biggest problem for those with ADHD are two fold. The first one is those moments where you're mind wanders and the other is the difficulty in changing gears.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Plenty of sleep, daily exercise, eating healthy, and reduced sugar/carbs can actually work much better than Adderall. 

I also think a huge percentage of people diagnosed with ADHD truly don't even have it. Doctors are too eager to give pills.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I have become addicted to my adderall, even though it’s prescribed. I’ve taken it for 20 years, same dose. Research is out that long term use of adderall is really bad for you, it can cause dementia, Alzheimer, and cardiac problems. My doctor told me it’s time to start to think about getting off it. Plus, one of these days I want to get pregnant.
> 
> Anyone who doesn’t know what it’s like being on adderall, it’s amazing. It releases a ton of dopamine and you have tons of energy and you feel great. Yes there are negative side effects I’ve dealt with. But when you stop taking it, you go into a depression because you don’t have the dopamine surge. Also your exhausted. Basically I feel like a lazy piece of crap.
> 
> Anyone ever wean themselves off it? I’m scared and struggling even with the thought of it. I’ve tried to get off it before and failed miserably.


I don't think you should try it alone. I think you need to go to a good doctor who treats addicts and have them advise you how to get off it.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Girl_power said:


> It’s hard because instead of learning how to deal with my adhd in a healthy way


I’m undiagnosed but it’s obvious and I don’t take medication. I’ve actually used it to my advantage with using constant “redirects” to keep my mind from constantly wondering off. I’ll keep a list of many things I need to do or learn about at work or just life in general and hop between them when I notice I’m losing focus on the one I’m currently doing. The need for constant stimulation works out great if you can keep it directed at work when you are there. I actually think ADHD has contributed to my success. 

Projects: 

I drive my wife insane with the amount of projects that I will have going at one time and the rate at which I cycle through them. When I lose focus on one I hop right to the next. Eventually I circle back around to where I left off on the first one. I currently have 2 motorcycles, 3 jetskis, an airplane, an old outboard motor, a microcontroller electronics project, a Cisco networking rack, and a couple remote control aircraft. Unfortunately that is an expensive way to deal with it for me but maybe you have some things you could put together as your own projects.

Sex:

I have no idea about your relationship status or attachment style but for me sex is about the best thing to cool off my mind and slow me down. 

Routines:

Be careful with routines as they are a double edge sword. They are great as they don’t require any focus but if you get bored with them they can be dangerous. My job involves a lot of routines and repeat process. If I let those parts get to me I start thinking about changing jobs …. for no real valid reason. Be careful with always needing something different when it comes to your job.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I used to get some of my best thinking done when I was doing the routine things that work where I could just put myself on automatic and do them while my mind wandered.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

For sure adderall isn't the first stop med for kids nowadays, for whatever reason. But that doesn't necessarily help you. As with all meds I'm sure you know to work with your doctor to gradually reduce the dosage as I see you mentioned. If you feel you need medication still, you can talk to your doctor about what type might be a good step down from adderrall, if or until you are ready to completely eliminate it. My XH was pressured into quitting his meds at 18 because he was told he "shouldn't need them." He had trouble holding down a job and took years longer than his peers to graduate from university as a result. He recently went back on them and tells me they help a lot. Make sure if you DO want to come off the meds that you do it because it is your choice, and that you do it according to the doctor's advice. Suddenly dropping stimulant meds like ADHD meds can be incredibly tough if it's not done properly.

Please consider looking into behavioral therapy if you haven't already. My son didn't find just BT alone helpful, but with BT, and medication, and help skill-building at school, he has made enormous progress. I am so proud of the progress he has made. Also find it extremely practical and goal-specific. So if your goal for example is to push past fatigue now you aren't dealing with your medication, then you can work with a behavioral therapist on that. Or you can work with them on how to boost your dopamine levels naturally to try and cut into the difficulty a bit. 

There's some science behind eating protein in the morning, and boosting overall protein intake to try and address your needs. Also noticed a lot of doctors recommend healthy diet, zinc and multivitamin supplements for treatment in kids with ADHD but would talk to your doctor about that as i'm not as familiar with adult ADHD.

Some adults with ADHD find caffeine really helpful when taken slowly throughout the day. Downside is that it can cause some stomach upset and doesn't release gradually like ADHD meds typically do. I wish you much luck! If I remember correctly, you are already extremely active?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

thunderchad said:


> Plenty of sleep, daily exercise, eating healthy, and reduced sugar/carbs can actually work much better than Adderall.
> 
> I also think a huge percentage of people diagnosed with ADHD truly don't even have it. Doctors are too eager to give pills.


As a kid, I had never heard of it. The experience I had with my students is that most parents are reluctant to medicate their kids until or unless their ADHD starts impacting their experience at school (social and academic). They have legitimate concerns about medicating their kids so young, and that is fair. I haven't had that experience myself but believe that it could be possible with other doctors than the ones I saw. The school and doctor for my son did ask if I wanted to medicate him or discuss medication strategies but I declined and they were happy to work with me on other treatment options. 

I stuck it out for 3 years with no meds until his behavioral issues became so severe I coudn't address it with just in-school interventions, organizational charts, and behavioral therapy anymore. I would argue that a lot of parents have intense fear around medicating their kids, and I was one of those parents. I also meet a lot of those parents as a teacher. It is a reasonable fear. Would consider doing some research into scientific studies around kids with ADHD helpful. It isn't some magical wand that makes all symptoms disappear though. Most effectively, i have seen it used with OTHER forms of intervention and treatment to try and address the behaviors associated with ADHD, and help the child build the skills they need, whether that is organizational skills, controlling impulses, trying to maintain focus or shift focus at school when appropriate, and helping with social skills.

I would agree with you on one point - JUST medication without any other type of help? That doesn't solve anything.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

I understand the struggle with ADD and I am on Adderall. Luckily, there is no addiction for me. I have gone days without it because the pharmacy is out and I have not had any withdrawal.

But ADD is hell. Many people will say just slow down and focus on one thing at a time lol. That isn't really possible with ADD. There are non stimulant meds for ADD. And as far as counseling goes, it's useless without medication because you can't even focus on what the counselor is saying.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

joannacroc said:


> As a kid, I had never heard of it. The experience I had with my students is that most parents are reluctant to medicate their kids until or unless their ADHD starts impacting their experience at school (social and academic). They have legitimate concerns about medicating their kids so young, and that is fair. I haven't had that experience myself but believe that it could be possible with other doctors than the ones I saw. The school and doctor for my son did ask if I wanted to medicate him or discuss medication strategies but I declined and they were happy to work with me on other treatment options.
> 
> I stuck it out for 3 years with no meds until his behavioral issues became so severe I coudn't address it with just in-school interventions, organizational charts, and behavioral therapy anymore. I would argue that a lot of parents have intense fear around medicating their kids, and I was one of those parents. I also meet a lot of those parents as a teacher. It is a reasonable fear. Would consider doing some research into scientific studies around kids with ADHD helpful. It isn't some magical wand that makes all symptoms disappear though. Most effectively, i have seen it used with OTHER forms of intervention and treatment to try and address the behaviors associated with ADHD, and help the child build the skills they need, whether that is organizational skills, controlling impulses, trying to maintain focus or shift focus at school when appropriate, and helping with social skills.
> 
> I would agree with you on one point - JUST medication without any other type of help? That doesn't solve anything.


Ad a kid… I always got bad grades and I tried. My reading wasn’t where it was suppose to be. I’m talking elementary school. I’ll never forget I was taken out of class and out with a child psychologist/psychiatrist I didn’t know at the time, and she basically had me read a story and tell her what it was about. I read it, and couldn’t tell her what it was about. I then had to read it out loud, I did, and still couldn’t tell her what the story was about. Then she had me read one paragraph etc. basically when I read something that made me think of something else… like dog… my mind would wonder about something completely off topic, but I was still reading. So at the end it was basically like I didn’t read at all. I also remember during the exercise after reading I was like… well I can tell you that the people down the hall are talking about x,y,z lol. 

I was a nice, well behaved kid and I just couldn’t follow instructions but i tried. 

I always remember knowing I was different. And I know my teachers and my parents and my pediatrician talked behind my back and decided to medicate me. They told me I can do it for a couple years and decide if I want to keep taking it. I started off with Ritalin. I hated it for no reason other than I had to leave class to go to the nurse and take medication and it made me feel dumb. So as soon as I could, I told them I didn’t want to anymore. Then I went into middle school and same problems happened. I was always in sports and I struggled to maintain a c average which is what was needed to be able to do sports. I would always go around and ask for extra credit because I was always willing to do the work. Anyway, my pediatrician tried adderall and it was day and night for me. I became super interested in math and science and I was really really good at it. Was in chemistry club after school, my teacher would give me difficult problems to solve and I loved it. I would come back for harder ones, or just wanted to learn more. 

College came and I did really well. I decided to take myself off adderall and my grades plummeted and I couldn’t recover. So I stayed on it and did really well. Did really well through my masters education. 

Today I don’t need it for my job. I do fine without it. (Of course better with it, but it is what it is). But I actually like taking it after work so I can be motivated and productive after work. On weekends I struggle to get out of bed without it. I could lay in bed all day. But on work days, I am up and out of the house within 10-15 mins because I know if given the opportunity I will always sleep in. So I get to work really early, and I drink my coffee slowly and I wake up at work essentially (before I’m on the clock). I can’t stay home and make coffee because I would just cuddle up and go back to sleep. 

I didn’t take adderall the other day, I went out to dinner with my parents and almost feel asleep at the table. My eyes we’re closing, I was exhausted. I went home, went to bed at 6pm and slept for 11 hrs straight. After work I can’t keep my eyes open without my adderall.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I understand the struggle with ADD and I am on Adderall. Luckily, there is no addiction for me. I have gone days without it because the pharmacy is out and I have not had any withdrawal.
> 
> But ADD is hell. Many people will say just slow down and focus on one thing at a time lol. That isn't really possible with ADD. There are non stimulant meds for ADD. And as far as counseling goes, it's useless without medication because you can't even focus on what the counselor is saying.


I’ve gone days without taking adderall also because I’ve tried to get off of it many times. It’s not meant for long term use, and the risk of getting Parkingson disease is really really really high. 

Also, I don’t know about you, but my heart has definitely been affected with it. I am 35, healthy, in shape, athletic and whenever I start to do anaerobe exercise my heart rate shoots up so high. I can run a half marathon tomorrow if I wanted to, but when I’m running at a slow 11-12 mph pace within a half a mile my HR will be in the 200s which is really inappropriate. But I ALWAYS troop it out and keep running. I’ve been doing this for years and I’m use to it being so high. But On second glance I realize this is not ok, I will have cardiomyopathy if I keep going at this rate. I also have a high-ish resting heart rate. And that’s what adderall does.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I understand the struggle with ADD and I am on Adderall. Luckily, there is no addiction for me. I have gone days without it because the pharmacy is out and I have not had any withdrawal.
> 
> But ADD is hell. Many people will say just slow down and focus on one thing at a time lol. That isn't really possible with ADD. There are non stimulant meds for ADD. And as far as counseling goes, it's useless without medication because you can't even focus on what the counselor is saying.


I can’t believe you haven’t had withdrawal. If I don’t take my adderall I am exhausted and can’t function. I would sleep all day.

Do you take extended release?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

The other thing with my adderall is that it is tied up so much with my self esteem. I had the lowest self esteem growing up. It was like I knew I was dumb, and I was embarrassed. My brothers bullied me, and my parents never gave me any positive reinforcement. It was like I just knew I wasn’t smart and it’s just who I am. 

I’ll never forget in history class (my worst subject) the teacher use to make us all stand up, and he would go around and ask each student a question and if they got it right, they could sit down. I was ALWAYS last standing. It was so embarrassed I struggled not to cry. 

Then years later on adderall I’m smart and confident, and super engaged with these subjects im good at. I was hand picked to tutor kids in math. That was HUGE for my self esteem. 

I just remember in history class I would zone out. I think it was better for my psyche to not try then to try and fail and confirmed what I already believe about myself. 

Fast forward to today… I am really smart. I have a great job that I excel in. I make great money. I read everyday. I am engaged in what’s going around in the world. I read the paper. I am well rounded. I am the most successful in my family. Yes that deserves an eye roll, but my point is it’s all because of adderall. We all know what happens to girls who have super low self esteem and aren’t smart. And to go further, who weren’t raised in a loving home. They get pregnant young, and get into toxic abusive relationships because they are trying to find love and self esteem.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Girl_power said:


> The other thing with my adderall is that it is tied up so much with my self esteem. I had the lowest self esteem growing up. It was like I knew I was dumb, and I was embarrassed. My brothers bullied me, and my parents never gave me any positive reinforcement. It was like I just knew I wasn’t smart and it’s just who I am.
> 
> I’ll never forget in history class (my worst subject) the teacher use to make us all stand up, and he would go around and ask each student a question and if they got it right, they could sit down. I was ALWAYS last standing. It was so embarrassed I struggled not to cry.
> 
> ...


Actually no, being successful and good at what you do never deserves an eye roll 😜. That is something to be proud of.

The way I view it is that the Adderall doesn't make you smarter. It allows you to break away from the condition of ADD while it works in your system.

You mentioned that you are super engaged in subjects that you are good at..... This is where people with ADD are negatively judged. I was just like you described in school. I was very often well behaved, but often zoned out on something that actually was interesting to me at the moment. Teachers often just treated me like I was dumb. I remember I once was pulled into the hallway in middle school. The arrogant Karen of a teacher said I notice you often are staring off in space. Is there something that is more interesting or are you just dumb? I told her I am not dumb, I just have no interest in anything you are saying..... That got me a week in retract 🤣

As far as my parents go, they were of zero help to me. I was constantly told that ADD was not real even though the school suggested I was. My parents would often say things like, why don't you just make A's in school and make us proud?

I can fully understand if you want to get off the medication as that is a personal decision. But while the medication has side effects and risks. You have to weigh that against the side effects and risks of untreated ADD...... I would love to talk more if you have any questions or thoughts.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there a stimulant you can take that does not have Parkinsons risk? 

Surviving Antidepressants or something similar might have anecdotes relevant to your situation. That site doesn’t solely focus on antidepressants, it seems.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

Girl_power said:


> I can’t believe you haven’t had withdrawal. If I don’t take my adderall I am exhausted and can’t function. I would sleep all day.
> 
> Do you take extended release?


I take 20mg twice a day of the none ER. I used to take 70mg of Vyvanse until insurance quit covering. Vyvanse was much better than Adderall. It was much smoother and lasted all day. It also didn't just hit you like Adderall does.

I am jumping all around. But there is something else I wanted to bring up. And that is about making good grades and passing tests. We both realize that ADD can make it extremely difficult to pass tests and make good grades. That doesn't mean we don't know the subjects or what we are doing at our jobs. One thing I have learned over the years is that good grades and certifications don't necessarily mean you are good at the subject. In my job, I work on electrical and mechanical devices. I can run circles around many of the other technicians in both repairs and diagnosis. But I absolutely struggle at passing any tests to get further certifications on my own. And luckily I have a very good coworker who is also a friend that sits with me to help take and pass testing needed. In exchange, I help him to diagnose or repair complicated issues that he can't figure out right away...... Just don't let things like that get to you.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

PieceOfSky said:


> Is there a stimulant you can take that does not have Parkinsons risk?
> 
> Surviving Antidepressants or something similar might have anecdotes relevant to your situation. That site doesn’t solely focus on antidepressants, it seems.


The problem is stimulants have all of a sudden been widely prescribed and not a lot of long term studies have been done on them.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

Our teenage neighbor has ADD and she takes concerta. It seems to work for her. I've seen her when she hasn't taken her medication and she's all over the place, her attention span is so short, I can ask her what's her name and she'll be like, "what did you say?" I just know and take it easy when she hasn't taken her meds. 

Can your PCP recommend something different? What happens if you lower the dose?


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

pastasauce79 said:


> Our teenage neighbor has ADD and she takes concerta. It seems to work for her. I've seen her when she hasn't taken her medication and she's all over the place, her attention span is so short, I can ask her what's her name and she'll be like, "what did you say?" I just know and take it easy when she hasn't taken her meds.
> 
> Can your PCP recommend something different? What happens if you lower the dose?


Well I have to be off all those medications if I ever want to get pregnant and breast feed. So My plan is to slowly come off them. Im sure I will want to re start stimulants when I’m done having babies ( this is all hypothetically but my boyfriend and I have been talking about kids). I think I want to switch to Ritalin instead of adderall because adderal is too aggressive.


----------

